
Cache is the new RAM (2014) - subnaught
http://carlos.bueno.org/2014/11/cache.html
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8631898](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8631898)

------
ausjke
Not really, cache takes large chunk of space on the chip die size and also is
power hungry, it's simply not scalable when you can have GB/TB memories that
is slightly slower but totally expandable, cache is unable to cope with the
increasingly large data set and will not be the solution for sql or nosql,
memory with SSD is.

------
smegel
So what is a good "SQL RAM CLUSTER" implementation I can try out?

~~~
hbogert
[http://spark.apache.org/sql/](http://spark.apache.org/sql/) SparkSQL ?

